# MS guys..



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Anybody riding here this weekend? Me and a couple buddies are leaving out tomorrow after work to try it out. 

MS Off-Road Adventures - ATV Trail Riding and Races - Jackson, MS


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going to make a trip over there sooner or later... Wish I could come this weekend but we have too much planned already.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Well this is my first time here and really my first "ride" on a sxs period.. I'm very excited about it! I'll get plenty of pics!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Maybe we can meet up there sometime and ride in the future. I'd love to see that big RZR in action. I use to live in Vicksburg & then Brandon for a while. I've moved back home to Tuscaloosa now, and I love it here BUT, I do REALLY miss being 1hr away from 3 or 4 excellent parks. Here, the closest ones are hours away....


----------



## mud11 (Mar 4, 2012)

ill be there from about 10 to 5 on a red outty with 30in silverbacks. this also goin to be my first time to ride there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mud do ya'll have anywhere around Meridian to ride?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Me and my crew will be ther. Look for this logo on shirt. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mud11 (Mar 4, 2012)

polaris425 no we dont. me and my buddies usually go to rocks bottom in forest ms or red creek in wiggins ms. there is also copiah creek that we have been wanting to go check out.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

MORA is pretty cool. It has lots of trails on plenty of mud. Only thing I dislike is they make you pay the 3 day price to ride for one day and it's per person wiether they ride or not.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well that's not right. Though if we come it will be for at least 2 days so....

Mud, ive ridden all those & they're all fun. CCC is nice in the summer b/c that creek water is nice and cool.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If I can find a axles for my 2011 ranger I'd be making a trip out that way but looks like I'm gonna have to wait a while to make it over that way to ride


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Cool. Maybe we can meet up there sometime and ride in the future. I'd love to see that big RZR in action. I use to live in Vicksburg & then Brandon for a while. I've moved back home to Tuscaloosa now, and I love it here BUT, I do REALLY miss being 1hr away from 3 or 4 excellent parks. Here, the closest ones are hours away....


Sounds good. I had a blast there this weekend! Didnt get there till 5pm sat and rode till 2am sunday, but I really enjoyed it. I'll be going back soon and possibly trying out Copiah before long. 

Mud, and Bigblack, Im just now seeing these post so I didnt know to look for you guys but that shirt does look familiar. 

I can say I did put a beating on the RZR's new suspension and I am impressed! I didnt get many pics but heres a few that I got. The green RZR is mine and the red is my buddy's..










































This one was pretty cool..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## mud11 (Mar 4, 2012)

gingerninjarack i saw u but didnt realize it was you. i was the guy on the red outty that pulled up next to you and the ur buddy that has the red rzr 800 when yall first got there. i was ridng with todd evans and his wife but left when yall got there and started riding with them


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

mud11 said:


> gingerninjarack i saw u but didnt realize it was you. i was the guy on the red outty that pulled up next to you and the ur buddy that has the red rzr 800 when yall first got there. i was ridng with todd evans and his wife but left when yall got there and started riding with them


Yeah! I remember now. That outty was pretty bad! I think joey and I kinda hung at the back of the pack later on in the ride. This was my first trail ride on the RZR so I was kinda getting a feel for it and watching the lines everyone else took.


----------

